# Heat Mat not getting to Temperature



## cj_uk (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi, I've got a viv with my leo in, I installed a 11w habistat heat mat inside as the viv is wooden and the substrate is lino. I'm using a habistat thermostat thats set to approx 31 degrees with the probe directly on top of the lino above the heat mat. The problem is the viv has been running for a week now and the temperature of the lino on the hot side is only getting to 27 degrees and so the thermostat/heat mat is on 24/7. Is this right ?


----------



## StumpyFingers (Aug 24, 2009)

What size is the viv?
You could try a higher wattage mat with the thermostat it would stand a better chance of heating to the correct temperature.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

How are you measuring the temperature? a digital thermometer is best - the dial ones can be "out" by as much as 10 degrees. To get the temperature higher (needs to be 88-90f for Leos) either turn the thermostat up or move the thermostat probe further away from the heatmat or put an extra layer of something such as lino or cardboard between the probe and the floor - basically cooling the probe a little. I leave my heatmats on 24/7 but some ppl like to have a temperature drop at night


----------



## StumpyFingers (Aug 24, 2009)

I prefer using the bulbs to regulate heat as I have had a few problems with mats not providing the heating as required.


----------



## Siders77 (Sep 27, 2009)

If you're not using a digital thermometer it would be best to invest in one. The dial ones are not as accurate. 

I use a cheap one from eBay, about £2.50 I think it was. DIGITAL THERMOMETER **** FAST POSTAGE **** on eBay (end time 25-Oct-09 00:15:45 BST) this one :2thumb:


----------



## cj_uk (Sep 16, 2009)

The viv is a vivexotic 24 lx 24x16x15, the heat mat covers about half the base. I'm taking the reading from a exo terra digital thermometer. The only problem I can see with getting a high wattage mat is that they are bigger than what I already have and would possibly not fit the viv.


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

in my bigger vivs i use a small light bulb aswell as the usual heat mat.

I find a 15w oven bulb on a dimmer stat works well for me


----------



## vizzyuk (Apr 14, 2008)

i would suggest an energy saving bulb as a top up for the heat, that way you can turn it off at night and leave the mat/stat on constantly, you can put the bulb on a timer too to regulate it further.

using energy saving bulbs provides less heat than heat bulbs, but still go for a dimmer stat for it as in the summer you will need it.

which brings me to the next question, what is the ambient in you home, it is getting cold now so your heatmate might struggle to compensate for the drop n ambient temps.

also if you put a hide dorectly over the mat and take the temp in there you will prob find its well into the 90's


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey, i wouldnt follow any "use a bulb instead" advice for leos (soz guys) cos they need belly heat in order to digest properly. Using a bulb as well would be ok, but its best to give them as much belly heat as poss as it really is essential for their digestion. Is the mat under the tank or under the lino? Id put it under the lino, if u havent already, to help you reach the temps you need. Also, An unstatted mat placed under the tank would probs average out with a top temp of around 32C.
Your mat should cover around 1/3rd of the tank so half is a little much. Either get a smaller mat or just pull it out a bit so it only covers a 3rd. The way they get a good temp gradient from hot-medium-cool. 

My heat cable for my stack is statted at 36C but by the time it gets through the viv floor/substrate (i also use lino), it sits at 32C in the tank. 
xx


----------



## cj_uk (Sep 16, 2009)

Many thanks for all your replies, our house ambient temperature at night drops to single figures as we have a semi in the sticks, open fields all round, so it gets really cold here. In the day its not so bad as we have a uvb running so that increases the air temp to about 80 in the viv. The hot side has a large piece of wood and under that is the hot hide. Is there not any higher wattage mats that would fit this viv ?


----------



## Chevy (May 11, 2009)

Have you got a air space under the heat mat? I used bottle tops under the mat too create an air space. I had the same problem when placing the heat mat on the viv floor and covering with lino the mat wouldnt get up to temp.


----------



## cj_uk (Sep 16, 2009)

I haven't got any air space underneath, the lino is directly on top of the mat, also the lino I'm using has a sponge foam backing, would that make any difference ?


----------



## cj_uk (Sep 16, 2009)

Would it be better to have the stat probe and thermometer probe inside the hot hide ?


----------



## dusty cricket (May 5, 2009)

look under the lino, is it white?

many people put a layer of white polystarine under the heatmat to project the heat upwards. 

the colour black sucks in heat and the colour white reflects heat.

maybe just maybe the bottom of the lino is white so its putting the heat back down into the wood of your viv? and not letting the heat go upwards?

i always use polystarine to force the heat from mats into vivs or rubs or whatever...










have a look and maybe take the lino away and try again


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Hey, i wouldnt follow any "use a bulb instead" advice for leos (soz guys) cos they need belly heat in order to digest properly. Using a bulb as well would be ok, but its best to give them as much belly heat as poss as it really is essential for their digestion.


I kept my first leo with a spot lamp on a stat as her only heating for several years and she had no problems digesting her meals. I placed a slab of slate underneath the bulb to absorb the heat and I would always see her laying on it. Heatmats are not the only way to heat leos....


----------



## JACDORE (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi. I agree with geckogirl. Leo's need belly heat. Dont use a bulb. I also had your problem as it took my tank several weeks to heat up properly and stay heated. As I've an Exo Terra viv I was told to try and block the top as it is mesh as all the heat is rising and escaping. It has cardboard over 98% of it and its now worked. Does your viv have a solid top?

I also know its very bad as nearly everyone says no dont get one but we bought a heat rock. Everyone reading this will be ranting at the screen now.

But seriously we have had no problems with it and its on during the day when their both sleeping and I turn it off around 5pm just as their both getting up. It remains warm all night. It does say on the box its thermastatically controlled and I've never had it over heat as that too has a 2nd thermometer by it just incase it goes up but it never has.


It sounds like the house temperature is interferring with it all to me.


----------



## cj_uk (Sep 16, 2009)

So, would I be better off changing the lino for a thinner on (without the sponge backing) or place the heat mat on a sheet of polystyrene and the lino on top ? Would this help ?


----------



## dusty cricket (May 5, 2009)

you could go to your local garden centre and buy a piece of thin dark slate, big enough to cover your heatmat and sit the probe on top of that and include a hide too.

the slate will heat up and also retain the heat.

i'm 100% sure that the lino isn't letting the heat up.

it should go in this order. (from bottom up)



leopard gecko!
^ 
probe and hide
^
bit o slate
^
heatmat
^
viv


----------



## cj_uk (Sep 16, 2009)

ok thanks Dusty, but would you place the probe inside the hot hide ?


----------



## dusty cricket (May 5, 2009)

on the slate, but anywhere directly over the heatmat.

don't trust the temp dial on the thermostat but use one of these, 

Digital Thermometer: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors

just set the dial on the thermostat to turn of when the temperature on the thermometer says the desired temp.

hope that helps.:2thumb:


----------



## cj_uk (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok thanks Dusty, I'll get some slate and give it a go


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Great advice from Dusty cricket - don't think you could go wrong with that.


----------



## Aquapet (Nov 1, 2009)

*Heat Mat*

You could try one of our heat mats - they produce plenty of heat and HAVE to be used with a thermostat. We have tested a 5W one (6" x 6") using a 6" layer of insulation; then heat mat and digital gauge (the one in a previous thread with a link to amazon is actually one of ours); and then another layer of 6" insulation. Under these conditions it reached 70C;. Ours come with plastic stick on feet to create the air gap between viv and mat. Link is;

Aquapet Aquatics & Reptile : Welcome to Aquapet & Reptipet

Use FIRST1 as a 10% discount voucher.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Is the probe of the *thermometer* on the floor right on top of the heat mat?


----------



## Aquapet (Nov 1, 2009)

The probe is directly on top of the heat mat. We wanted to see exactly how hot it would get under insulated conditions. We also have low power versions - the same size heat mat under the same conditions got to 40C.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Not you, Aquapet - I believe your temperatures, because I've seen Habistat, Microclimate and Cobra mats get to very high temperatures.

I was specifically addressing my question to cj_uk, who didn't specify where he is trying to measure the temperature *from*.


----------

